

Is Apple TV Next Up After Apple Watch? - ninago
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/12/20/after-apple-watch-in-2015-apple-tv-could-be-coming-in-2016/

======
ulfw
It's been 'next up' for how many years now? Oh right, my Apple TV 2 came out
in 2010 and has seen only a minor update (1080p vs 720p) since then. Hm...

~~~
fearfulsymmetry
Also seems like a weird time to be thinking about putting out a new TV, given
the falling number of TV viewers
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-30/time-warner-
cable-m...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-10-30/time-warner-cable-misses-
estimates-on-drop-in-tv-users.html)

~~~
joezydeco
The numbers are falling because viewers are switching over to broadband video
services like Netflix and HBO GO. The article mentions this.

If the networks begin to take their broadband offerings more seriously, then
AppleTV is in position just like the other streaming boxes.

